# How not to make an impression in applying for RMC/ROTP



## IceRealm (31 Oct 2010)

Feel free to lock it afterwards. I'm in a bit of a hurry so i haven't had much time to search for it, sorry. Anyway, same as title asks.


----------



## tabernac (31 Oct 2010)

Unless things have changed in the 3 years since I applied, you apply to a Faculty for your first year. On the whole, first year arts students are grouped together in the same classes regardless of major, and the same is done for first year science and engineering students.

So, to answer your question, 3.

Better yet would be to inquire with a military career counselor at your recruiting centre. If they don't know/can help you, ask to speak with a Red & White Club representative.


----------



## Occam (31 Oct 2010)

Every fibre of my being is screaming for me to say "I'm in a bit of a hurry, or I'd have answered your question, I'm sorry".

Oops, I guess I said it.  Inside voice, inside voice, dammit...   ;D


----------



## pudd13 (31 Oct 2010)

This year, on my application, you put down your top three choices of degrees that you would like to study at RMC. So I suppose it depends what you mean by program. But you write down your three choices for degrees, all of which can be in one, or more, faculties. From what I know, RMC does not work like other schools (namely U of T), where you can apply for as many programs as you like, and each program considers you independently. Last year at U of T, I was accepted into mechanical engineering, but declined for engineering science. RMC admits the students first, and then places them in the program depending on their preference (from what I know). You don't apply to a "program" at RMC, you apply to the school as a whole.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

I really would appreciate assistance. If you're going to tell me to search the forums for the answer don't even bother replying to this please.  Anyway, to make things short...

    I'm in Grade Ten right now and my mind is set to becoming either an Infantry or a MARS officer. How may I increase my chances ? Good grades are obvious, but will I need anything specific... such as a letter of Recommendation from a Politician ? I've read that the approval of a Senator is needed in the United States Academies, so i'm guessing it applies for Canadians ?


----------



## GAP (27 Nov 2010)

search the forums


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

Sigh. You think by now people would be smart enough to sticky questions of such importance.


----------



## Container (27 Nov 2010)

Youd think that someone who wants to be "admissioned" into RMC as an Infantry /MARS/ Pilot would be smart enough to follow the advice to search for answers to their questions given the first few times.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

Once Again... all this time you've wasted on defying my really important request could be used to answer my really important question. 

And again... Can someone assist me, please ? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Container (27 Nov 2010)

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rotpretp-pfofrpfi-eng.asp

To be eligible for enrollment into the Canadian Forces and to be admitted to RMCC ROTP/RETP applicants must meet the following conditions:

■Be a Canadian citizen; 
■Be 16 years of age, by the 1st of January of the year of enrollment; 
■Meet the minimum medical standard required for enrollment into the Canadian Forces; 
■Pass pre-enrollment tests 
■Pass the Initial Assessment and Basic Officer Training Period 
■Possess the necessary academic qualifications outlined here (see Academic Prerequisites). 

I would hope someone that wants to be a leader could at least google what they need information about. I think thats the most basic of requirements.

So you are unqualified.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> Once Again... all this time you've wasted on defying my really important request could be used to answer my really important question.



Important?  Really, to you maybe?  It probably isn't that important to a bunch of people on the internet.  If it is important to you it should be worth doing some work on it, no?


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> Once Again... all this time you've wasted on defying my really important request could be used to answer my really important question.
> 
> And again... Can someone assist me, please ? I'd appreciate it.



One thing that will really help you to achieve your goal of attending RMC is the ability to think for yourself and be self-sufficient.  I suggest you start now using a couple of wonderful tools like the search function on this site and Google.  Go to www.rmc.ca and you'll get quite a bit of info.  Go to the recruiting centre and talk to them to find out what you need so you can make sure you have the required courses and other prerequisites before you start the application process.

Stop asking to be spoon-fed.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

Here we go.  This is the recruitment office section. I'm guessing that means it's for RECRUITS who have questions that need to be answered.  Theres a lot of topics here as well. So instead of actually HELPING a RECRUIT you tell him to search the gazillion topics and use the kinda inaccurate search engine. =/ Well, Whatever. Judging by your replies, its not like any of you know the answer anyway. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Container (27 Nov 2010)

We answered your question. Its right there. You need to be 16 and not stupid. Also Canadian. Then you need to be less un-stupid than everyone else.

Did you consider that your answers might be somewhere in the stickied threads called RMC??

But to answer your question again. Yes- you need a letter from an American Senator to get in.  :


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> Here we go.  This is the recruitment office section. I'm guessing that means it's for RECRUITS who have questions that need to be answered.  Theres a lot of topics here as well. So instead of actually HELPING a RECRUIT you tell him to search the gazillion topics and use the kinda inaccurate search engine. =/ Well, Whatever. Judging by your replies, its not like any of you know the answer anyway. Thanks anyways.



This is NOT a DND/CF site.  It s a site for people who have an interest/investment in the DND/CF.

If you want information, work for it.  No one here wants to waste bandwidth of information that is already out there, on this site no-less.  If you don't want to work to find the information that already exists then maybe you should be considering another venue for your future studies.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

It's too bad this information doesn't seem to "exist", since no one heres willing to share it. Besides... these pointless replies are already wasting your "bandwidth" i think.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

I'm not quite sure how to edit my posts. But anyways, this Topic is over.


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure how to edit my posts. But anyways, this Topic is over.



Does that include your posts as well?


----------



## Occam (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure how to edit my posts. But anyways, this Topic is over.



It was pretty much over the minute it started.  If you don't like the search engine on the site, try using Google in this manner...

If you want to search for info on RMC admissions go to Google and enter this as a search term:  site:army.ca RMC admissions

Was that so hard?


----------



## readytogo (27 Nov 2010)

Grown ups use thier own minds and skills to search out and research questions they may have, and information they wish to learn, if you cant do that little bit of work then how in gods name do you hope to get through one of the most competitive university application programs?  let alone actually find success in the university itself? if they decide to allow you in above the other qualified applicants who did take the time to do thier own research? quit crying about it and do the work. :crybaby:


RTG


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Nov 2010)

And that is a Lock.

Join us next time folks as our hero Super Applicant tackles his nemesis, Search and Find Man.  Watch as he dodges, bobs, and weaves to grab on to the elusive Grail, FruitoftheSpoonFed.

Until then kids, sleep tight, and return for the adventures of SA!!

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

In order to apply for the RMC ? I've been told it's something like that in the United States to enter service academies.


----------



## Occam (27 Nov 2010)

You're not too quick on the uptake, are you?


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2010)

www.rmc.ca has all the answers you're looking for.  Best part?  No hours of operation.  It's available 24/7.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

Already been there. Guess it doesn't have my answers.


----------



## Occam (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> Already been there. Guess it doesn't have my answers.



It does.  You just can't be bothered to read.

It took me less than five minutes to find this - http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ua-epc-eng.asp - which says:  

_A) High School Graduate, High School Student, College Graduate, College Student, University Student

If you identify yourself as one of the above, and you are interested in pursuing a career with the Canadian Forces, you may wish to apply for the Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) or the Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP).  Both of these Canadian Forces programs offer you the opportunity of complete university studies at RMCC and then pursue a rewarding career in a number of occupations as an officer of the Canadian Forces.  _

Look up ROTP on the recruiting website, and you find this page:  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1

Do you see anything about a letter from your MP?  I don't.

If it's not there, you don't need it.  Stop trying to equate things the US Military does to what we do.  Oh, and read more!

You're welcome.


----------



## IceRealm (27 Nov 2010)

See... now that wasn't hard at all. You just ended two topics worth of conflict. 

I really do appreciate it, even though you were a prick about giving a proper answer... And sent me what I wasn't looking for. All I really wanted to know was whether or not I needed assistance from a politician. Technically, no one here could find the precise answer themselves.

Thank's A LOT though. And Ave to you. x]


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> See... now that wasn't hard at all. You just ended two topics worth of conflict.
> 
> I really do appreciate it, even though you were a prick about giving a proper answer... And sent me what I wasn't looking for. All I really wanted to know was whether or not I needed assistance from a politician. Technically, no one here could find the precise answer themselves.
> 
> Thank's A LOT though. And Ave to you. x]



All righty folks, spoon feeding is over.

IceRealm, please do your own research, we are not here to entertain self entitlement, you could have just as easily found the answers. Brow beating the membership into giving you your answers, does not fly on this forum.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Loachman (27 Nov 2010)

IceRealm: Read what I, and others, are saying to you - several times if that's what it takes to sink in.

We expect you do do the work necessary to find the information which is usually available on this site or through a search of other pertinent sites. We are not here to answer the same questions over and over and over again from people who are either too lazy or too stupid to do that for themselves.

This is much like the CF in general. You will not get spoonfed information or be coddled there, including at RMC. Pester your instructors with questions for which you cannot be bothered to find your own answers with a little thought and effort and you will not have a very pleasant time, or a long one. You'll be written off quite quickly by everyone around you as a lazy slug.

We know the answers. We've told you how to find them. We are not responsible for doing your work for you.

I hope, for a lot of people's sakes, that you grow up before being responsible for good troops.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2010)

How not to make an impression in applying for RMC/ROTP was amply demonstrated in the above posts, all topics started by one member lacking initiative who expected to be waited on hand and foot.  His lack of ability to do research, poor attitude, and failure to follow direction let us witness him display several temper tantrums.  These are all qualities that demonstrated his inability to handle stress.  None of the qualities he demonstrated are what the CF is looking for in its potential leaders.   

Please take notice.  This is not the way to impress your superiors/future instructors/future bosses, or any sensible adult for that matter, when indicating your intention to apply to join the CF.  Study these examples and learn lessons from them.


----------



## Franko (28 Nov 2010)

IceRealm said:
			
		

> See... now that wasn't hard at all. You just ended two topics worth of conflict.
> 
> I really do appreciate it, *even though you were a prick* about giving a proper answer... And sent me what I wasn't looking for. All I really wanted to know was whether or not I needed assistance from a politician. Technically, no one here could find the precise answer themselves.
> 
> Thank's A LOT though. And Ave to you. x]



Dude, if you think that some people here are pricks, wait until you get in. You'll be in for a dose of reality.

Burger King is always hiring and they don't make you have to think for yourself.

Regards


----------

